# Hatching Period in Winter



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there,

My tiels are currently setting on their 2nd clutch. it has been 20 days since incubation. How long does it take other than the average 18-21 days; mainly it is winter here, and the temperature is decreasing. Almost 12C here.

Thanks,


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've heard that changes in season can affect the incubation period, but a precise schedule probably isn't available. Have you candled the eggs to see if they're viable?


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

tielfan said:


> I've heard that changes in season can affect the incubation period, but a precise schedule probably isn't available. Have you candled the eggs to see if they're viable?


I have candled the eggs, and they were as follows:


One of them was having something solid moving inside if I fliped it. When candling it, nothing is shown, as it seems only empty egg.


One of them was having just yolk, no veins or anything.


two of them were having yolk, however, the center of yolk was much of orange color, not yellow. as in the picture


Are all of them infertile?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes those are infertile eggs so they wont hatch.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I vote for infertile too. A fertile egg would have a definite red color, and at a late stage of development would be fairly dark and opaque due to the embryo filling up the egg.


----------

